# 3 broken amps combined to make 1 working amp



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

I've had three broken amps kicking around my workshop for awhile, all with different things wrong with them:
1) 60s Pepco Supreme combo with a dead amp and blown 8" speaker
2) 90s Vox Cambridge solid state combo with European 220 transformer and no sound
3) Orange Micro Terror with a broken volume pot and power switch and an intermittent power adaptor

Feeling creative on Sunday, I decided to see if I could use parts from each of these to make one functioning amp. It worked! Here's what I did:

- Removed the chassis from the Supreme and made a new baffle out of 5/8 plywood to hold a 10" speaker. 
- painted the baffle and inside of the cab with black latex paint
- Washed the grillecloth in soapy water to get rid of the musty smell and remounted it on the new baffle
- Installed the 10" blue bulldog speaker from the old Vox
- Took apart the Micro Terror. Replaced the broken pot with one from the Vox. 
- Reassembled the Micro Terror, except left off the top cover so I could mount it in the back of the Supreme
- Made a frame out of MDF to hold the Micro Terror and fill up the rest of the gap where the chassis was
- Put sticky labels onto the MT to hide the fact that it is facing backwards
- Wired up the speaker and put the old Vox handle on the top of the Supreme
- Fixed the power adaptor for the MT onto a small power bar velcroed into the bottom of the Supreme cab. This stops it moving and the powerbar cord becomes the new power cord and power switch for the amp

That's it! The amp sounds great -- a 20 watt hybrid practice combo with a Vox chime, Orange crunch, and a vintage 60s vibe. 

A friend of mine dubbed it, "The FrankenAmp." So here it is:


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Why not? You have something to show and hear for your efforts. It pays to recycle. Have fun with it and raise some eyebrows on others when you play out with it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I applaud your resoursefulness!

Nice that you got a working unit out of those not being used.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe you could call it a "Supreme Terror" custom relic amp.


----------



## flyswatter (Apr 6, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> Maybe you could call it a "Supreme Terror" custom relic amp.


That's good! 

I had a chance to crank it up tonight in the rehearsal space. Great natural crunch and enough volume to keep up with my drummer. The Vox pot that went into the MT ("wrong" value -- I just used what I had) changed the gain structure a little... so it's fairly quiet until about 7, then all of a sudden becomes a little crunch monster. 

One thing I'll add is an extension jack on the back. The MT can go down to 4ohms but the blue Celestion is 8ohms, so I could run an external 8ohm cab in parallel for a little extra beef and clean headroom when I need it.


----------

